# Curved raised panel



## ch0mpie (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm going to start working an a wardrobe soon and plan to make curved raise panel doors. That other thread about "scariest tool" got me thinking about how to do this. I've made raised panels before (never curved) with one of those large diameter router bits and thats what I was planning to use with a dog in the router table. But now that I'm thinking about it, it seems pretty dangerous to run end grain over such a large bit more or less free hand. Any tips on how to do this?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

CMT and Mlcs offer instruction for curved raised panels.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This might be useful*

I've made a curved top keepsake box which might be similar, but I'm still looking for an easier way to make the curved top for the next one. I found this and it's simple but this cabinet maker is highly skilled and creative and has some off the wall tools.  bill
http://lumberjocks.com/LesHastings/blog/5834


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I love designing jigs/fixtures.One word of advice,.....weight.Having the right amt of heft and subsequent balance is,IMO...a critical design element.Obviously we want the bloomin fixture designed so our hands are away from danger,duh.But I feel that it takes a certain weight for the sled,fixture,ect.to make it "safe" for the workpce.And this is somewhat seperate from accuracy/repeatability,and overall stiffness(always important)........its having the right amt. of heft/balance on fixtures that makes or breaks-em.Be DANG careful,and it sounds like you are from your OP.BW


----------

